# My feeble collection!



## Shoe Crazy (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey everyone!! I know I havent posted in quite some time, regretfully  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I am trying to get back into the swing of things thought I would post pics of my collection not all MAC but mostly it's not much but I love it! I am also missing a few lippies and brushes.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 21, 2006)

whoa thats a lot of lip stuff! and you have more?! lol.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

One can never have too much lip stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great collection you have there!


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

I love HC eyeshadow!
Nice collection!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice collection!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

really nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## simar (Apr 9, 2006)

i love ur collection, its really very pretty


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

Ummm...feeble? Stop playing...it's beautiful!!!


----------

